# Air Force vs USU



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Any predictions for this game?
I usually cheer on the Aggies as I do all Utah based teams.
Hopefully, the Ags don't have a big let down after putting so much effort into beating an (as the USU fans put it) overrated and mediocre BYU team.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Aggies! Show us your A!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll be cheering for the Aggies.



HighNDry said:


> Hopefully, the Ags don't have a big let down after putting so much effort into beating an (as the USU fans put it) overrated and mediocre BYU team.


I heard a lot of USU fans starting the "overrated!" chant at the game. Personally I've never understood that cheer. Shouldn't you be talking up the rating of the team you just or are about to beat?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear ya willfish4food. Should the Aggie fans be chanting about their own team, "Under-rated?" If the the opponent is so "over-rated" clap-clap-clapclapclap, then don't be so excited when you thrash them.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I expect the Aggies to show up and win. The Falcons will be forced to run more than anything and I think the Aggie defense can handle the run and option. Coach Wells' experience at Navy should help defend the option as well.

Having said that, AF looked impressive against Navy and Boise State the past few weeks. Should be a good game. I'm excited to see what performance Vigil puts on this week.


----------

